# Freight liner dumptruck



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

A few pieces of the new dump truck i started.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay. I'll be watching.


----------



## RickestRick (Aug 1, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the progress of this one.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

great vision!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Felt like my hand was good enough to start work on this again.
Worked all day making jigs so i could make the doors and the back of the cab.
Started out ok but as soon as i tried my new router bit it broke.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

A few more pieces done.
Got the floor,firewall,seats,dash,roof and hood trim done.
For the roof and hood trim had to double stick tape the pieces to hardboard to rout the round overs.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

One more picture showing how thin the hood trim is.
The hardboard is 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally i have time to work on these again.
Yesterday i started work on the drop down axle.
Had to make the drop down hinge three times to get it right.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Today i worked on the rear axle assembly.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

This truck is going to be nice. I am awaiting more pictures.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

croaker said:


> Today i worked on the rear axle assembly.


That would be a real challenge for me to make all those parts being so small and detailed. Really looking good.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to see that you are back at it. Looking great. Love the leaf springs.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice work - I like the photos.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Got a little more done this weekend.
Glued up the front axle assembly.
Glued up the drop axle assembly.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Day off friday.
Got the rear axle assembly glued up.
Got the cab glued up.
Turned the gas tanks.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

More work done today.
Air tank parts And steps, mounting brackets for gas tank.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Air tanks done gas tanks done.


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

The detail in your work is truly amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Using a lighter in your pictures to show scale eh? I think I've seen that somewhere before. LOL. Great work. It's coming along nicely.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Had someone ask me too add something to show scale. Seeing yours thought i would borrow the idea.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

croaker said:


> Had someone ask me too add something to show scale. Seeing yours thought i would borrow the idea.


Awesome. Borrow away!! Years ago, I used to use coins for scale but people pointed out that they had no idea what the scale was because they didn't have Canadian currency to compare. Someone suggested a lighter and that blue lighter has been with me ever since. It's seen a lot of projects.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Worked on the dump box today.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

More work done on dump box.
Got the side braces on top rail pieces cut and on and the end pieces on.
Also made and installed cab protector.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

A few more parts. drive shafts and corners for bottom of box.
Canopy mounts done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great. I don't have this pattern but I'm thinking that I should. Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

A few more pieces done.
Made the endgate, the tarp rollers with attachment bars and the pieces for the hoist cover.
The small tarp roller is really a pain. The plans call for a 1/8 dowel turned down to 1/16 on the end.
Couldn't do that so did it different.
Had a 3/32 dowel so drilled a 3/32 hole into the end of a 1/8 dowel.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I discovered i made a major error does it look to bad?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Where is the error?


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Box bottom was about an inch to short.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great. I love the clean cut lines of this project. Awesome work.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

croaker said:


> Box bottom was about an inch to short.


Looks good to me, it looks intentional.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a lot of progress lately.
The hinge pieces broke no matter what way i ran the grain. So i ordered some 1/8 plywood problem solved.
Put all the lights on the box and end gate.
Glued the hydraulic cover in place.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

croaker said:


> I discovered i made a major error does it look to bad?


You will never know the difference in 100 years. :vs_laugh:


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice work. Hey Kenbo you've got some stiff competition, haha.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Been busy with other things for a while.
Got back to working on this today.
First thing i noticed were the dump doors warped pretty bad so made new ones.
Next i made the front fenders.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Great pictures, lookin forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Got some more parts glued on made some small pieces too.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Last pieces i am making for the truck. Plans call for a visor but i don't like it so leaving it off.
Made the inside of the wheels, stacks and running lights this weekend.
Next finish varnishing and put final assembly.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!!! I was wondering what ever happened with this build. Glad to see that you are back at it. Nicely done.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

very smart looking, WOW!


will watch for the final reveal...


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

So much detail. Great job with the pictures to show progress of the build. What is your estimate in hours for this?


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

A few pictures of them finished.


----------

